# e's first BRP, an SC.



## ekd (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys! Quick intro and a few questions:

I'm Eric, aged (not like fine wine.. more like a good axe), into model motorsports since the '60s (Aurora Model Motoring) and I was recently intro-ed to the SC by Dave. My new car (with DP plate) will be here soon, and I want to be ready to build when that happens, so:

What is the wattage of the spec motor? I want to put together something with some balance, and I see no point in overpowering this thing (although that is my typical MO).

I picked out a Tacon:96m253-2030-3100kv-29t. The can is actually 24 MM, w/fins, but pics seem to show plenty of room for it. Is this close enough to spec to let me learn from you fellas, without throwing too many variables in? Say the word, it's ordered.

I'm going to run on pretty grippy 'crete.... both oval and road course. I have the stuff to make a simple timing system, and shop neighbors who are becoming intrigued by minis. Although most have never shown much interest in the bigger stuff I run here, it looks like these may hook a few... the timing system will be going up as soon as someone else is ready to challenge. It might not be long... :thumbsup: It will have to use gates (slotcar program), though... is there an affordable transponder system out there yet?

I want to thank Dave, and thank the rest of you in advance for clues, and your patience with me.


----------



## ekd (Jan 30, 2009)

While the BRP uses a single plate, I've seen pics of rigs (1/10) that have the ability to adjust each wheel's caster/camber. Is there any advantage to this, for an oval car?


----------



## ekd (Jan 30, 2009)

Understood. :thumbsup:


----------



## 08kgraves (Apr 11, 2011)

ok still trying to figure something out............ what is a brp exactly?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see www.brpracing.com for details on the 1/18th scale race car.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Eric I too am well aged... we have a group of 4 regulars that bought these cars last year...
After running Micro RS4's since they came out with every hop up imagineable the parts are getting scarce...
Sooo on to the BRP and its great dont let the simpleness of the chassis worry you it performs like a champ, is bulletproof, and parts are readily available.

We run on carpet every wed from 3 pm till 11 pm and usually get in 7-800 laps and the BRP car has stood up to the abuse like a champ.
we have worn out pinions, spurs, and 2 sets of foams between new years and april when we pack it in to race outdoors.

There are fine tuning things that can be done to alter handling and the toughest thing was getting the front suspension to stay smooth. polishing the kingpins helps and the more they wear the better they work.
find a small lipo battery and build a strap to hold it in or velco.
have fun...
http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/category.php?id_category=10
this is the transponder timing system we use it works well for us


----------



## ekd (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I haven't been there for years, looks like he's been busy. I have his slot drag system, and it is apparently bulletproof. This RC system looks like a good value.

This is as far as I've gotten on the SC. The LTO plate is <7gr, cut from Delrin sheet. I plan to run short concrete oval with it, primarily, but didn't want to mod it permanently to LTO just yet.

The wing wasn't in the kit, so I will make one. I have no rules to run under, so I can run whatever works. Any suggestions on size and shape?

Thanks for the tip... I'll polish them before final assembly. I'm new to onroad, and having a ton of fun just learning all this.

Any suggestions will always be welcome.



xxfile said:


> Eric I too am well aged... we have a group of 4 regulars that bought these cars last year...
> After running Micro RS4's since they came out with every hop up imagineable the parts are getting scarce...
> Sooo on to the BRP and its great dont let the simpleness of the chassis worry you it performs like a champ, is bulletproof, and parts are readily available.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

chuck the threaded end in a dremel and have at it with some polishing compound...
Buds lube for this DOES work very well I might add.
I believe he does make a LTO chassis but your mod looks good to a guy who only does road courses. Havent ever had the BRP on an oval.


----------

